#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-16
 * nlsthzn waves
 * hadenx waves back to nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hi Mr. hadenx, just busy with the IRC log and minutes of the meeting of the 24th... seems everyone was to busy to get to it :)
<hadenx> nlsthzn , too busy to get what ?
<nlsthzn> To do the minutes and update the wiki... so I am busy with it... should be done in a short while :D
<hadenx> Oh that's great .. I think we need to put up minutes of the meetup too..
<nlsthzn> Yup, I agree... but we need someone that was there to do it :)
<hadenx> nlsthzn , I was there .. But my kidneys have very poor memory ..
<hadenx> :(
<hadenx> bassem , anyone else at the meetup , other than you and Omar speak Arabic ?
<nlsthzn> hadenx: you should stop remembering with your kidneys maybe ;)
<bassem> hadenx, xnixan too!
<bassem> nlsthzn, thank you!
<nlsthzn> bassem: Hey, np... I had some time and I am always willing to assist... hope it is OK...
<bassem> nlsthzn, it's OK
<nlsthzn> Night all
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-17
 * nlsthzn waves
<nlsthzn-work> finally my working day draws to a close... weeeeee!!! ~cheers till later then, kthxbai
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-18
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<xnixan> morning bassem nlsthzn-work Miriup
<bassem> xnixan, morning
<Miriup> Morning xnixan.
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan, bassem, Miriup... morning :)... well ok... Good afternoon
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, good after morning to you too :p
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<Miriup> BTW: All of this is offtopic. :-P
<xnixan> Miriup, agreed <- another offtopic :p
<nlsthzn-work> What topic?
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<bassem> can I have a topic offtopic and off-record?!!
<nlsthzn-work> it may be offf topic... but not off record :p
<hadenx> Hello...
<nlsthzn-work> hadenx: welcome...
<xnixan> hadenx, hi
<hadenx> What's happening guys ? I thunk we need to have an irc meet soon..
<hadenx> Think
<nlsthzn-work> hadenx: got something to discuss?
<hadenx> Had s couple of things during the meetup .. Need to do a follow up ..
<nlsthzn-work> hadenx: cool... wish someone would make a minutes of the meetup so everyone can be kept in the loop :/
<hadenx> nlsthzn-work ... Next meeting we will allocate someone to take notes....
<nlsthzn-work> hadenx: k, thanks...
<nlsthzn> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon - starting in about 10 minutes if I did my maths right :)
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-19
 * nlsthzn waves
 * nlsthzn-work waves
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-20
<xnixan> Miriup, rverrips Toki good afternoon :)
<Toki> xnixan: Afternoon! How'd you do?
<Miriup> :) For me on Fridays, mornings, afternoons and evenings are somehow inseparable. ;) But thanks. Good Friday to everyone. :)
<Toki> http://www.collegehumor.com/video/3722767/the-matrix-runs-on-windows
 * nlsthzn-work waves
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-22
<xnixan> morning bassem, Miriup
<bassem> xnixan, morning
<xnixan> bassem, how are you?
<bassem> xnixan, sleepy :-)
<xnixan> lol
<xnixan> same here
<bassem> xnixan, :-)
<xnixan> i will never learn, always returning back to watch Samurai X  :-/
<xnixan> bassem, have you watched it?
<bassem> xnixan, nope!
<xnixan> bassem, good for you!
<bassem> xnixan, is it a short serie ?
<xnixan> bassem, it is the best anime ever
<xnixan> bassem, but it is like amina rezk movies tooooooooooooooo much sad
<xnixan> btw, Samurai X is 4 episodes
<bassem> xnixan, you mean 4 seasons?
<xnixan> bassem, no, 4 episodes!
<xnixan> each around 40 minutes
<bassem> xnixan, episode = حلقة  or جزء ?
<xnixan> حلقة
<xnixan> first time in a long time to type in Arabic on IRC :)
<bassem> xnixan, I used to type arabic in IRC, in wikipedia channel
 * nlsthzn waves
